

What it takes to be as great as Elon Musk – by Justine Musk - grecy
http://nextshark.com/justine-musk-reveals-exactly-what-it-takes-to-be-as-great-as-elon-musk/

======
drussell
Good article - but I think it already hit the front page yesterday.

